# Latest bowhunting tool that I didnt want to have to use



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

After 10 minutes under a hair dryer, the shape is locked into the leather.










Then it was time to cut belt loops. I punched holes at each end of the loops.










And connected them with a razor knife.










To smooth the lines, I used a sanding drum inside the slot.










And then a larger sanding drum for the outside edge.










Then I wetted the holster again and formed the hip curve and pre-shaped the belt loops as well and slicked the cut edges. Again a bit of time under a hair dryer locked in the shape.




























Despite rubbing the edge, its still a bit fuzzy, I will address this later.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Then its time for a deep brown stain.










After










Now to address those fuzzy edges. Edge kote is used on belts and billfolds and anywhere you want to protect, waterproof and smooth the cut edge of leather.










After 2 coats and a bit of slicking with a bone.










The wetting and heat used for drying and the alcohol base stain has really dried out the leather and made it very hard. Neatsfoot oil will restore those lost oils and be the first step in water proofing the leather.










This darkens the leather even more.










After letting the neatsfoot oil soak in I further seal and waterproof and conditioned the leather with warmed mink oil.










The finished product. I have about 6 hours into it.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

That is sweet!!! I hope you never need to use it. Thanks for the step by step guide.


----------



## Maineiac (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats a very nice looking holster.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

Dude,that is awesome and nice pics to show how to do it!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

nice gun and some very nice leather work . thanks for the pictorial presentation


----------



## LongBowBearMan (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for that..... now I have to try that. Got a gun that is in need of one of those. You are an artist. Great thread. Thanks


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

What did you use to punch the holes?They seem to be elongated a little.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey man, that is awsome. I am thinking about making my own holster (I have the stitching kit, etc...) but I cannot find any good leather. Where did you get yours? Are there any good online stores? What kind is it etc.... 

Anyway, thanks for sharing and good job. 

Later,
Bowman.


----------



## TLB2 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks great! awsome work


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

very nice work great job


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

I would like to place an order :icon_salut:


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats great lookin' good job!


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

That it great. Thanks for the wonderful tutorial.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Everything I needed to make this holster came from Tandy leather. If they dont have it, you dont need it for leather working.

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/home/home.aspx


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

Excellent work!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work!! Thanks again for the step by step


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Excellent job. I bought one from D.M. Bullard Leather for my 40 and yours looks to right there in quality and workmanship. I got a tuckable for around $80. If you haven't already thought about it, you might want to put a snap strap over the top of the hammer. That way you won't have to worry about it coming out unless you want it to.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

great looking holster. wish i could carry a pistol with me bow hunting where i go hunting at


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Now thats craftsmanship!! Good job now where is mine!!! :lol3:


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

Move out of the way Galco, De Santis and Mitch Rosen - The Rancid CrabTree has arrived. Very nice work and tutorial. :thumbs_up


----------



## hangr54 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sweet, nice craftsmanship


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Man, that's really nice! Great tutorial. If you're talking bears though, isn't a .357 a tad too light? If I was fortunate to be able to hunt where bears roam, I'd be thinking .44 mag.


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great job man! I'd much rather make a holster like that than spend $$$ on something made in china...


----------



## okherp (Aug 23, 2010)

That is nice! I need a knife sheath made for a 7" fixed blade, but I can't find a leather shop anywhere near me.


----------



## TheHuntingMedic (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks awesome. I love the fact that we can carry while bow hunting too.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

makes me want to go out and buy a hand gun just to do this project. Thanks for sharing. You are a true craftsman.


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome handywork. So nice I don't think I'd take it in the woods. Very nice.


----------



## cbright (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome work, thank you for the presentation


----------



## rp65 (Aug 12, 2007)

You are good!! That looks great.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Excellent work both with the tutorial\pictorial and the holster its self. Fantastic!


----------



## jarcher38 (Jan 10, 2009)

great job and excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## muskeg (Apr 22, 2009)

very nice work! 
I live in northern Alberta where wolf packs and bears are very plentiful and anticipate seeing them each time I go hunting or working... I have had a few unsettling run ins that would make most poop their pants, those experiences made me pack for a bit and I can tell you that a pistol is not what you want when a Angry sow is barreling at you @ 40 mph. when I pack its a 12gauge defender with stock(no pistol grip) with 2 SSG (8 large bb) for a scare shot or a rush in spray pattern, then 2 slugs to flatten at close or distance and then another SSG for in your face no messing around. Sorry to say it but a .357 just won't cut it. you need to be as accurate as possible while while in complete fear.. your best shot may be 3' away and you want to make sure that that bears face will become its arse.
As for the Wolves.. we rarely worry about them, they see us as a predator to avoid and for good reason. But it does make your spine tingle when they howl and your in the blackness.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

muskeg said:


> very nice work!
> I live in northern Alberta where wolf packs and bears are very plentiful and anticipate seeing them each time I go hunting or working... I have had a few unsettling run ins that would make most poop their pants, those experiences made me pack for a bit and I can tell you that a pistol is not what you want when a Angry sow is barreling at you @ 40 mph. when I pack its a 12gauge defender with stock(no pistol grip) with 2 SSG (8 large bb) for a scare shot or a rush in spray pattern, then 2 slugs to flatten at close or distance and then another SSG for in your face no messing around. Sorry to say it but a .357 just won't cut it. you need to be as accurate as possible while while in complete fear.. your best shot may be 3' away and you want to make sure that that bears face will become its arse.
> As for the Wolves.. we rarely worry about them, they see us as a predator to avoid and for good reason. But it does make your spine tingle when they howl and your in the blackness.


As the wolves have been coming back in the states, we've seen incidents of them attacking and killing humans. Picking off a bear at a food drum is a WHOLE lot different than defending yourself against the angry sow that has her adrenaline all jacked up and has just jumped out of the bushes 50 feet away. I'd be thinking RPG's at that point! The 12 gauge would be minimum! I wonder if anyone makes a 12 ga cartridge filled with bear spray. You could follow that up with the SSG and slugs. Might slow the bear down a little better in case one of the other rounds missed. Sorry, off topic. I'm done now.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Before this gets off topic, allow me to explain. Carrying this firearm is simply for peace of mind. I do not expect to have to use it to save my hide. WI black bears are more curious than anything so the flash and bang is plenty to detour their curiosity. The same holds true for the wolves. Based on federal laws, killing a wolf is the last thing I want to do. This gun provides me with five rather loud bangs with plenty of flash to send any animal packing.


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nicely done. After visiting this site I often next visit Glock Talk or Brian Enos' forum. I might have expected to see this post there instead of here. Almost thought that I was on the wrong board this morning. If you wanted to sell those you could easily. These days I tend to use Kydex but still carry in leather too. Just wanted to say again, nicely done.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful Rancid. I have that same pistol w/ a longer barrel, I think I'll put this on my DIY list. Thanks for posting!


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a great looking holster! Nicer than some of the ones on the market by far. I played with leather for my first with a sheath I made for a recent knife build, definately not near the craftsman you are yet.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done indeed! I have a similar looking pistol, it's a S&W Model 66-2 .357 Mangun in stainless. Your holster looks like a nice project to work on. What weight leather did you use for the holster?


----------



## jgarland1987 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nicely done, I like how you showed us the whole process. Wanna make one for a 1911?


----------



## colbyfieldman22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great job, thanks for posting


----------



## Snowking (Aug 4, 2006)

I you sure you can carry that when bow hunting in Wisconsin. I did not think that was legal here.


----------



## GrimReap'r (Aug 25, 2010)

that is a good idea for protection.
Does it have a scent?


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Hope you never have to draw it in fear too!

NICE WORKSMANSHIP!!

FYI - I'm an Alberta boy too - after a close encounter with a grizzly last year I started packing a 12g shotgun with 000buck in it - had to draw it in fear this year over a friggin COYOTE. Dang thing was eating on a carcass something else had killed - came snapping and snarling at us. I made his face exit his chest from a 15 foot range. He had done some serious distance closing in the time it took me to reach behind my neck and yerk that gun out of the backscabbard on my Eberlestock and pump it ONCE. Pretty sure he woulda bit me too the lil dork!! Regardless - 13 pellets of happiness to the face settled the disagreement in a hurry.


----------



## thecanadian (Oct 5, 2010)

That looks like great work. Just make sure you practice with it, I found that double actions can get a little tricky to shoot well. I also found myself buying a large revolver for the same effect (my dog actually treed a bear while on a hike with my daughter).


----------



## showme (Jan 19, 2010)

Excellent tutorial. Are you working on anything else? Keep it up and keep posting!


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, now that's impressive. Thanks for the detailed pics and instructions. Very cool...


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

that is beautiful work.
rather have it and not need it...


----------



## Mark455 (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful! You have a real knack for leather work. But take it from someone who has worn a holster for many years, a wet molded leather holster will eventually wear and loosen, especially if exposed to the elements. The nice tight fit the revolver has now will be gone. Personally, I would never trust an open top holster of any material in the woods without some type of top strap to secure the weapon. 
A loaded .357 snub nose is not exactly a light weight. Any sudden movement including bending, climbing, jumping or riding in an ATV could cause the gun to pop right out. That Taurus is too nice to risk losing in an open top holster!


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

that is awsome.... will have to try to make something leather now... thanks for the tutorial


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

great looking holster looks like my bianchi "blackwidow"


----------



## sapper34 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wowzer, that is a piece of work!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats awesome great looking holster


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful step by step! I'll make one by next hunting season...


----------



## WV Switchback (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## ChargerSarge (Nov 17, 2008)

Very Nice! Awesome pictures. At the end I found myself quite impressed you did all that work in just 6 hours. Over time that leather will mold even more to the shape of the gun. I carry every single time I even step foot from the house and my holsters are literally painted on to the gun. Again, good work! You saved yourself about $75.00 right there!


----------



## targetmisser (Dec 10, 2010)

That is a tue piece of art. Excellent job


----------



## Knappy (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome craftsmanship and tutorial buddy! Thanks for sharing. I would like to try this for my 1911. I could use the same set up but I'd like to make a IWB holster. I've never done any leather work but your step by step instructions w/ pictures makes me think I might be able to make one. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Real nice work you did.
Wish we could carry a firearm while bowhunting here in California.
Don.


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

Heck of a job.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW looks great! Could work something for a X-bow?


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be getting a 357 or 44 Mag in Jan and will def. need to make one of these! I love working with leather. I've done a rifle stock with leather I made a check piece and sewed it in. My little sister loves it! I'll post pics on this thread in a few months! Thanks for your great instruction!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark455 said:


> Beautiful! You have a real knack for leather work. But take it from someone who has worn a holster for many years, a wet molded leather holster will eventually wear and loosen, especially if exposed to the elements. The nice tight fit the revolver has now will be gone. Personally, I would never trust an open top holster of any material in the woods without some type of top strap to secure the weapon.
> A loaded .357 snub nose is not exactly a light weight. Any sudden movement including bending, climbing, jumping or riding in an ATV could cause the gun to pop right out. That Taurus is too nice to risk losing in an open top holster!


I totally agree. As posted above, I have the S&W 357 mag. model 66-2. The holster is very similar in appearance, but the revolver sits higher, more exposed, easier to grab and has the strap to secure it. I wouldn't have a holster without a strap, or flap to hold iit in.

As a matter of fact, I'm having second thoughts on this gun thinking that the 2" barrel is only good for very close encounters as it's not an accurate weapon. I like the caliber, but would now prefer a 6" barrel. The more accurate it is, the further out you could stop something vs. having it come in much closer because of the short barrel. I've had a couple of Ruger Super Blackhawks in 44 mag. with 7 1/2 barrels, but sold them. Wish now I hadn't.


----------



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Amazing work!!! Gotta admit that!!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you for sharing and your tutorial.
really wants to make me go back to working with leather.


----------



## MRAAA (Feb 16, 2009)

Outstanding project! VERY fun looking. Great job!!!! So exceptionally professional looking finished product.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Fabulous step by step. You know what your doing, and it's a fine art you have perfected.


----------

